# first steps



## tommycapnpants (Sep 25, 2007)

hello all,

im still not sure i am in the right place. here is the link to my first post introducing my problem

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13010

so, i went to see a psychiatrist for the first time today. it was nice to be able to talk to someone about my problem. he mentioned some breathing exercises that might help. i have actually been doing some already. i feel they work, but sometimes the exercises do not. i also meditate and practice yoga. i dont if is just a coincidence or not, but when i have done yoga i have felt very normal. lasting for a few days even. i have noticed when i drink i may feel fine the next day. but a couple days later i can be blindsided by the feeling. so, i guess alcohol no matter how much is out of the question.

i guess my main question tonight is should i take anti-depressants? the psychiatrist wanted to prescribe that but i am a bit scared of them. i have never tried any before. any opinions would be greatly appreciated.

thank you[/code]


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

try natural first, if you see no improvement or feel your condition is worsening then i would try some meds. Meds should be used if you feel you need a helping hand in controlling symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with flipwilson, use meds only as a last resort.


----------



## tommycapnpants (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks for the advice. right now i am taking about 3000mg of inositol per day. along with a good multi-vitamin, fish oil, flax seed oil. i think i will start trying some b-12 too, and maybe st. jonns wart. wish these things were covered by health insurance.

yesterday i felt fine, but right after speaking with the psychiatrist it hit me again. lasted all day, but thank goodness it was gone by morning. i know you all feel me when i say i cant stand it when it lasts days on end. i had to say good by to my ex for the last time today. she is moving away. we had a wonderful lunch together and a beautiful long embrace. i am hoping i can get past this by finding happiness with myself again.

well, i am off to do some pranayama breathing. i find it helps a lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

"cant stand it when it last days on end"LOOOOOOOOOOOL biggest joke here by date

Try it "last on years on end" 

Anyway, I'm on the same eating regimine like you don't expect too much

St Johns Worth is good but got some serious side effect/dangers, you should read up on and see if it's safe for you to take.

B-12 and inistol is great, find a lot of it in RedBull but there's coffein too;\


----------



## tommycapnpants (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear you suffer from this on the scale of years. Does it not cease for you? I mean do you have days that you feel normal? If not I am so sorry and can not express my deepest sympathies. That goes for everyone who is dealing with this whether on a day, weekly or yearly basis.

I checked out the side effects of St. Johns Wort, since I am not on anti-depressants yet I hope I dont have any side effects. Now, I am just wondering if anyone has a good recommendation for a brand. I have read that some companies are not to be trusted. I was looking at buying some from Source Naturals 900mg via Amazon.com

Anyone think this is a good or bad idea?

Thanks


----------



## tommycapnpants (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello again,

yesterday i tried st. johns wort. two doses 300mg each. the effects were pretty bad i believe. i felt as if i was on speed and had mild halucinaitons. i woke up after 3 hours of sleep and had a minor panic attack. i havent had one of those in a while. i was able to keep relatively calm, but it could have blown up pretty badly in my face. i then tried to go back to sleep and it was very difficult. it felt like there was a group of people talking about me or to me.

has anyone experienced this before? this morning i felt really strange and am slowly coming out of it though. though, i feel like my head is in a cloud.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I always find it amusing when people refuse to take prescription medication and prefer to take "herbal" or "alternative" medications instead.

The reason St. John's Wort works is because it is psychoactive. It acts on the same neurotransmitters as prescribed antidepressants.

So you really need to be careful taking herbal supplements. I suppose you learned your lesson the hard way.


----------



## tommycapnpants (Sep 25, 2007)

i am glad you are amused by this. i dont think anyone comes to this forum to be laughed at. yes i learned a valuable lesson, but you are a twisted person.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

tommycapnpants said:


> i am glad you are amused by this. i dont think anyone comes to this forum to be laughed at. yes i learned a valuable lesson, but you are a twisted person.


I'm sorry that you misunderstood my post. I wasn't talking about you specifically, but in general. There's often an underlying trend that herbal remedies are better than pharmaceutical medications, with less side effects and less danger etc etc. Its usually not true, and people end up wasting their money on largely ineffective herbal stuff. Now, if you want something that works, go with what your psychiatrist recommends. Also, give people a chance to respond to your questions/give advice before you try something new.

I've had adverse reactions to medications in past, and its nothing to be laughed at. I do hope you're feeling better.


----------

